# what's the difference between Si and Ni?



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Basically, a lead Ni user would be lazy becuz of his inferior Se, that is power of will to achieve things becuz of his disconnection from the physical world. Ok that's fine.
Si is about how much pleasure we can get from experiences, thus it is subjective but isn't it quite similar to inferior Se?, i mean, to achieve things you have to break comfort, so in this sense Si (dun worry relax, to move will break my inner peace) = Ni (lazyness, endless time to get shit done, at the end i can't do that anyway). I haven't read enought about sonics so i can't really decide if i'm a lead Si or Ni since i relate to both and i relate a lot to inferior Se as well which is kinda contradictory.
Seems Si is about being able but not wanting, and Ni about wanting but not being able, so what is to be able?

So?


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know how close the socionics descriptions are to the MBTI, but as I understand it:

Si is internalized experience. Ni is internalized connections between ideas. 

Si is more literal. Ni is more abstract. 

Si makes decisions based on existing information. Ni makes strategies based on possible contingencies. 

Si tends to be tradition-oriented. Ni tends to be efficiency-oriented.


----------

